# Symbian - Programmierung für Nokia Handys



## CyberPunk (30. Juni 2003)

Ich wollt mal Wissen ob ihr mir ein paar gute Seiten über Symbian sagen könnt, im speziellen vielleicht einige Seiten zur Programmierung von Nokia oder Siemens Handys, im speziellen bitte zum Programmcode.

Außerdem würde ich gerne Wissen welche Möglichkeiten ihr kennt mit Symbian erstellte Programme auf eine der beiden Handy Marken zu schicken. 

Falls sich jemand dort genauer auskennt, kann er mir ja auch eine E-Mail schreiben: Clan-DoD@gmx.at


----------



## SunboX (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

guck mal ein paar postings weiter unten!  

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials74758.html

Ciao SunboX


----------



## CyberPunk (1. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank, hatte gestern Stress und konnte die Themen nur schnell überfliegen.


----------

